# 55g fishless cycle?



## Pyron41 (May 16, 2012)

Hi im about to get a 55 gallon tank, also its going to be a freshwater tank with a tiger oscar and pleco in it. I was thinking a fishless cycle would be more humane and also a bit shorter of a cycle process . I have a 30 gallon tank setup right now with the two fish in it that will be put into the 55g, i heard you can put the big rocks or fake plants or even gravel in a sock into the new tank to get the good bacteria in the new tank. Im basically here to learn the whole fishless cycle process, the diffence in money, how long it will take (i saw youtube vids and online say 48 hours to a week then you can put the fish in safely) please tell me everything i need to know about a fishless tank cycle all information you have would help a lot!!!!

-thanks in advance, Andy


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

Bacteria doubles in an aquarium every 16 hours. So if you can take something with a lot of bacteria it'll populate your aquarium in a few days. Porous rocks like lava rocks, live plants or removing your current filter cartridge from your 30g filter and putting a new one in, and floating the old one in your new tank. Also you can run the filter that is supposed to be on your 55g tank on your 30g tank for a few days. It'll become seeded with bacteria then you put it on your 55g and you're good to go!


----------



## Pyron41 (May 16, 2012)

Sooo take out some bigger rocks in my 30 gallon tank thats doing fine and put it in my 55 gallon? What chemicals would i need to add if any? And its just that easy... Move the new filter to the old tank and the old filter to the new tank and let it sit for about a week? I would probably have to let the 55 gallon filter (thats gunna be in the 30 gallon tank) run in the new 55 gallon tank for a few days after all that before adding my oscar right?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I would suggest you either rethink your stocking options or plan on a bigger tank. The 55g tank will end up being too narrow for the oscar to turn around in easily. This is a fish that can grow to 16+", also if your pleco is a common pleco it can grow to 24" and both fish have a very high bio load. For a while you may be ok but I would look into a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

CrazyMFFM said:


> Well, I would suggest you either rethink your stocking options or plan on a bigger tank. The 55g tank will end up being too narrow for the oscar to turn around in easily. This is a fish that can grow to 16+", also if your pleco is a common pleco it can grow to 24" and both fish have a very high bio load. For a while you may be ok but I would look into a 75 gallon tank.


I agree! I have a 75g. with a 10in. Tiger, 7in. Pleco, and a 3in Algea Eater occupants, and a Emperor 400 primary filter with a Tetra i20, one on each end (had two i20's but one quit),just enough gravel and rocks to cover the bottom,lots of "FAKE" plants,(Tony thinks he's an interior decorater),drift wood (real and fake), and a large round flower pot that is flat on one side for Tony to sleep in, and that is not enough room!


----------

